# how much ventilation in goat house?



## spearsfarmsi (Jan 6, 2013)

I currently have a place between my two shops. It's about ten foot wide by 30 long and covered. I have a 6x8 metal shed(used to store garden tools in it) for there house. How big a hole should I put in there for ventilation?. I currently have two pygmies and will be getting some more next spring. Thanks for your time


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have one 6x8 that we drilled about 6 holes at 2" diameter, and two slats at 2" x 8" they are at about 4' high. I leave it open unless it's really bad out and I have to close them up. I also keep it really clean so the ammonia doesn't build up.


----------



## spearsfarmsi (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Since I have a cover over the shed already ill cut the hole in the side and maybe a few in the peak of the roof.

Kingston Pygmies


----------

